

SF things - swohns
http://www.christinacacioppo.com/blog/2013/04/03/sf-things/

======
lightup88
The piece that caught my eye is the notion that the soul of Silicon Valley is
moving north. I heard it working in Cupertino and I'm hearing it in the bay
area. The question is will the old guard (and I'm including Facebook here) be
enough to keep the valley...in the valley?

~~~
coolsunglasses
I mostly see stay-at-home moms when I go to lunch on Castro in Mountain View.
I feel out of place out here but I am _not_ dealing with SF.

(I consult and am starting my own thing, I don't need to be in SF.)

~~~
BillSaysThis
I think this is more a consequence of Google glomming up every available
sizable office building that comes on the market in Mountain View since they,
as well as other large employers like LinkedIn and MSFT--and some smaller
companies, like Sumo Logic where I work--offer free lunch.

~~~
coolsunglasses
I've been running and getting lunch with a LinkedIn employee lately, I
definitely know what you're talking about. The thing is, those people are all
out on Shoreline and more or less isolated. What bothers me is that most of
the younger startup people like me are usually in PA or head up to the city
first chance they get.

